# China Expat from US tax and insurance question



## glock23 (Aug 29, 2016)

i'm moving into China with my families from US.
Do I need insurance in US under obama care act? 
in order for my kid to receive vaccination from the states since he's still young, do I need buy certain insurance for him?

is there a guide to file US tax with foreign employment income?

thanks


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Unless your fluent in Chinese, I would suggest an international healthcare package (that way you can visit international clinics if present (larger cities will have them for sure). I don't know if Obamacare is valid outside the US, but you can just get it from any bigger insurance company. I used Cigna, Allianz and IAH (a Dutch insurance) in the past without issues and at reasonable cost.
If after some time you get used to the systems you can opt for local systems. BTW if your send abroad by an employer this is typically a thing they would arrange for you.
On your send question, most companies utilize a tax office to prevent double taxation and most people move for a restricted time abroad leaving goods, property etc behind.


----------



## glock23 (Aug 29, 2016)

cschrd2 said:


> Unless your fluent in Chinese, I would suggest an international healthcare package (that way you can visit international clinics if present (larger cities will have them for sure). I don't know if Obamacare is valid outside the US, but you can just get it from any bigger insurance company. I used Cigna, Allianz and IAH (a Dutch insurance) in the past without issues and at reasonable cost.
> If after some time you get used to the systems you can opt for local systems. BTW if your send abroad by an employer this is typically a thing they would arrange for you.
> On your send question, most companies utilize a tax office to prevent double taxation and most people move for a restricted time abroad leaving goods, property etc behind.


thanks cschrd2
i'm good at mandarian, my question 1 is, if i don't buy any insurance from US, will i get the 1% penalty ( think they are jacking it up to 6% next year. hell!)


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Once you qualify for either the bona fide resident test or the physical presence test, you do not need to have ACA insurance coverage, and you file your US income tax return with an additional form in order to "claim" the exemption. 

Actually, all this is explained, along with the income tax information in IRS Publication 54, available from the IRS website. https://www.irs.gov/

There is also quite a bit of information for Americans filing from overseas here in our Expat Tax section, too. Expat Tax - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## glock23 (Aug 29, 2016)

Bevdeforges said:


> Once you qualify for either the bona fide resident test or the physical presence test, you do not need to have ACA insurance coverage, and you file your US income tax return with an additional form in order to "claim" the exemption.
> 
> Actually, all this is explained, along with the income tax information in IRS Publication 54, available from the IRS website. https://www.irs.gov/
> 
> ...


that's great help bevdeforges.
btw, what medical insurance you use in China? you use traveler insurance from HK or US?


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

After being here for more than 7 years I came out of hospital 10 days ago after spending 11 days in hospital. 

I found that having medical insurance was not really worthwhile as whether you have it or not you will get the same treatment from the same doctors. 

Of course you will need to pay for every bit of treatment as you go. With the various treatments, drugs and accommodation we was presented with a bill each following morning.

I was happy with my treatment and the results and I speak very little Chinese which reciprocated the fact that none of my doctors spoke more than a spattering on English. 

Maybe lucky I have taught my wife English!

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

glock23 said:


> that's great help bevdeforges.
> btw, what medical insurance you use in China? you use traveler insurance from HK or US?


I'm not in China, and I'm covered by the national health plan (mandatory) here in France where I live and work. You do not need to have local medical coverage in order to qualify for the exemption from the ACA requirement.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

